# ? Ivermectin horse paste for dog worming



## Ziva4115

Hello! I hope somebody can answer my question. A friend of mine told me an old country vet taught her that you can just put a little bit on you finger and worn your dog. Please dont judge-normally i would just take my dogs to the vet & get drontal but $ is really tight right now. My dogs are a 140lb rott/bull mastiff and 85 lab/bull mastiff. I just wanted to know if their was a cheaper was to treat these tape worms and the proper dosage. Thank you and god bless


----------



## Forcast

I used it for cats and dogs. If you can figure out the weight dose great. I used a pea size for cats. Teaspoon size for a lab. I didnt kill any of them if that helps.


----------



## Eagle1

Try here for dosage instruction. http://dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html


----------



## The girl loves flowers

Ziva4115 said:


> Hello! I hope somebody can answer my question. A friend of mine told me an old country vet taught her that you can just put a little bit on you finger and worn your dog. Please dont judge-normally i would just take my dogs to the vet & get drontal but $ is really tight right now. My dogs are a 140lb rott/bull mastiff and 85 lab/bull mastiff. I just wanted to know if their was a cheaper was to treat these tape worms and the proper dosage. Thank you and god bless


Hi Zivva,
I know many who use it for animals and people too. I am no help with the dose, though. I looked online. I remember I struggled a bit to do the math, but it was soo much cheaper to medicate this way. 
Tammy


----------



## Rectifier

Ivermectin horse paste is even expensive. I just put a couple drops of the injectable on a piece of meat. Ivermectin is ivermectin.

Some worms are not susceptible to ivermectin however, like C.ovis, and for them Biltricide is the best option. It's the same product as drontal but can be acquired much cheaper at a human pharmacy, if you can get someone (like a vet) to write a prescription.


----------



## TSam

I don't use the paste. I use the liquid. 1/10 of a cc for every 10lbs. of body weight once a month. Use the 1% solution. I suck it out with a needle and syringe and squirt it down their throats without the needle. Do not use on collies and some herding dogs. I have been using Ivermectin for over 25 years. 50cc's at Tractor Supply is around $40. 50cc's will last a long time for a couple of dogs!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Ivomec won't kill tapeworms.
You can use 10% Safeguard (same thing as Panacur)

Give 1 ML/5lbs on three consecutive days.


----------



## goatfeathers

Can you use ivermectin as a heartworm preventative as well? I could have the wrong meds, but I had read/heard of one of the dewormers for livestock could be used as heartworm prevention also.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Ivomec won't kill tapeworms.
It will kill most others, including Heart Worms.
If you want to treat Heart Worms *only*, the 0.10 cc *total* is enough.
The 0.10 cc per 10 lbs is to treat Roundworms.


----------



## Misfitz2u

Heartgard ingredients for 51-100 lb dogs...
272 mcg Ivermectin and 227 mg Pyrantel according to the label.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anyone use eprinex cattle pour on for dogs? I've used the horse paste for heartworm for years And use the one with prazi in it when they get tapeworms. This is my first time buying eprinex for cows and goats so if I could avoid spraying my dogs too that would be an added bonus.


----------

